# 6 weeks in :P



## n0ugh7_zw (8/9/14)

Heres the gear I've collected in 6 weeks 





Well, theres 4 EVOD's too, but they aren't really in such good shape any more  the one I rebuilt is a bit of a mess now. Worked really well while it did work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (8/9/14)

hehe who said Vaping was cheaper than smoking ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/9/14)

Yep, pretty sure that one could main line heroin for less, than this hobby injures ones pocket. 

That said, its still damned awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/9/14)

Well ejuice wise it is cheaper for me at least, i vape about 4ml a day, +/- 20 bucks a day compared to 60 bucks of cancer sticks. Now the devises on the other hand...  F%ck it, Vape on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

As @Rob Fisher once said "I'm not saving money, I'm saving my life"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

